# Tracy & Chaucer



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

I just wanted to introduce my little boy, Chaucer. We got him as an older puppy, so have been trying to get up to speed as quickly as possible, including a little lurking on this site learning how things worked. ;-) Now begins the quest to find the perfect Agility school and figuring out how to begin Obedience Trials. (Any advice on these points would be welcomed with open arms!)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum, Tracy. Chaucer is a cutie! I like his coloring. And I'm glad to see that you already know we love pictures!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of performance sports with your dog  Havs do pretty well so it makes it even more fun! He is a cutie.

Cheers,
Amanda


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Look at those precious eyes! He is a cutie! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute, love the little birthday cookie! Was that for him?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...what a sweetie! Welcome to the forum and Happy Birthday Chaucer arty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Chaucer is a classy looking guy, which is only fitting. Welcome to the wonderful world of Hav ownership, or more accurately, being owned by a Hav. You'll find this group helpful, fun, supportive and an incredible resource.

Happy birthday baby!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great idea to introduce him with photos showing him growing up -- and, I might add, he's a cutie at each age! Jane


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I love how he poses for you. And, I love his cut!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, your puppy is absolutely adorable


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome !! Chaucer is a very handsome boy. I love his name too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Tracy and Chaucer, Good luck on finding the agility school. it appears like you live in a great area to own a dog. Chaucer is a real beauty.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Tracy. Your little man Chaucer is adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! Sounds like you are doing a great job in Chaucer becoming a well-rounded dog! Have fun!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Tracy & Chaucer! He's adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Tracy and Chaucer. What a handsome boy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and happy bday to Chaucer!

Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my, Chaucer is seriously cute! Happy Birthday Chaucer!

I live across the Bay from you and have done agility at ARF with Maddie. But that's probably too far for you. Check out this website: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=clubs.search

Put in California and agility and do a search to find the agility clubs near you. You'll love doing agility with Chaucer. Maddie loves it, and I'm going to try to ease back into it this fall if my back cooperates.

There are many of us in the SF/Bay Area and you'll have to join us when we have a large group playdate!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome! Chaucer is a real cutie pie!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*welcome to the forum, Chaucer is a handsome puppy and now official big boy!
Happy Birthday!*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Tracy,

I just now noticed that you are a fellow San Franciscan. We have weekly Havanese get together at the beach and often schedule playdates with our friends from the bay area. I think we need a get together. :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Welcome Tracy & Chaucer! It sounds like you two have gotten off to a great start together :thumb: He's adorable! Love those expressive eyes.

We look forward to some fun agility pics!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome! Chaucer & I are looking forward to trading lots more posts with you all! (And, hopefully meeting some of you face to face.)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome!
He's such a cutie pie!!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Chaucer is too adorable. I LOVE his puppy cut!


----------

